# HRB Cigar Punch



## ssgmeader (Feb 6, 2015)

This kit just arrived today, I bought it on a lark with some pen kits prom PSI but it's a cool little kit. I hd a few HRB and Ambonya cut offs to short to use for a pen barrel but at under 2" they worked perfect for this kit. I'll be buying more and maybe just some normal key chains ..waste not want not.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice colors in that HRB !


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 6, 2015)

Dry cool Adrian, I've not seen those kits before. Love the HRB! Fit and finish is top notch


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

I think that is a piece of amboyna it is a little red for hrb. Either way it looks nice!


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 8, 2015)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely turned and finished.

Les


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautiful wood! Chuck


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 8, 2015)

NICE! That is gorgeous! I agree with Greg… looks like Amboyna burl to me, and a spectacular piece at that. 

Just throwing this out there… any chance of sending this one my way (or a future punch) on a trade?


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 8, 2015)

@El Guapo Of course...I'm sure we could work a trade. @Treecycle Hardwoods You 2 think it's amboyna? The Ambonya that I have is waaaaay redder but I wasn't 100% sold on it being HRB either. Guapo think you could ID it if you saw it in person?


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 8, 2015)

If we work out a trade and that punch makes its way to Houston, I'll take a pic of it next to a pen that I am 100% positive is Amboyna burl. You did a primo job on that piece, my friend!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2015)

+1 On the Amboyna Burl. That in no way degrades the quality of the piece though. Well done Adrian

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 8, 2015)

That is sharp looking. You did a great job.


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 9, 2015)

Here is that pen that I was telling you about. @Kyle Hayes made it for me, and it is one of my favorite pens in the whole collection! The wood looks almost identical.


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 10, 2015)

No I'm totally in agreement now- I had a PEn that I forgot I had that I knew was Ambonya and I set them net to each other. and yup Ambonya....I'm going to post some blanks later though that are "mystery" maybe Ambonya and see if we can play identify that burl...(mostly for my benefit)


----------



## fredito (Feb 17, 2015)

On the psi website it said slimline bushings, but a reviewed mention those might be to small. What are your thoughts after turning one of these?


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 20, 2015)

I usually TBC . but in this case I did use a mandrel and yes I would say slimline bushings are to slim. Even though I had them on I never bother to see if they were the correct size because I always use calipers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

